# Nikon F75, Canon EOS 300v und Minolta Dynax 4



## Barlex (22. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe bereits im Forum gesucht nach Erfahrungsberichten und Beiträgen zu den drei Modellen.  Leider hab ich noch keinen Beitrag gesehen in dem alle drei erwähnt worden. 
Ich interessiere mich für Thema Photographie und möchte auch in diese Richtung etwas unternehmen. Es ist nämlich manchmal einfach enttäuschend, wenn man einen Moment hat, den man gern einfangen möchte, der dann auf dem Bild aber nur langweilig wirkt.
Ich habe schon festgestellt, dass ich für den Anfang ein Buch brauche, was die Grundlagen erläutert. Doch ferner brauche ich auch eine Kamera für den Einstieg.
Auf meiner Suche habe ich 3 "Einsteiger"-Kameras gefunden.

Minolta Dynax 4
Nikon F 75
Canon EOS 300v

Die Canon scheint mir der sinnvollste Einstieg in die Photographie zu sein. Sie bietet mehr als die Minolta. Von der Nikon weiß ich leider nichts. Irre ich mich damit, dass die Canon die beste Wahl aus diesen drei ist ?

danke euch

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Vitalis (22. März 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher in welcher Klasse die Minolta und die Nikon spielen. Wenn sie es in der gleichen wie die Canon tun, dann dürfte letztere laut Testberichten am besten sein...

Du solltest aber bedenken, daß nicht der Kamera-Body für die guten Fotos verantwortlich ist, sondern das Objektiv und der Fotograf. 

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## Barlex (22. März 2004)

Hi Vitalis,



> Du solltest aber bedenken, daß nicht der Kamera-Body für die guten Fotos verantwortlich ist, sondern das Objektiv und der Fotograf.


  

Ich glaub ich weiß, was du meinst.  
Also ich habe mich umgeschaut nach fertigen Sets. Die sehen also so aus:

Nikon F75 mit Nikon-Obj.: AF 1:3,3-5,6/28-80 mm. 

Canon "EOS 300V” mit Canon Obj.: EF 1:4-5,6/28-90mm. 

Minolta "Dynax 4" mit Minolta Obj.: AF 1:3,5-5,6/28-100 mm. 

Ich habe in einem Beitrag gelesen, dass die F65 ca. die Klasse der EOS 300v ist.
Das heißt, dass die F75 über der EOS 300V stehen müßte.

Wo ist den die Nikonfraktion hier ?  Schlafen wohl schon alle.
Minolta scheint nicht sehr sehr beliebt zu sein, oder ? ( Also in der Preisklasse der Dynax 4 meine ich. ) Die Verarbeitung scheint nicht grad überragend zu sein. 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Barlex (24. März 2004)

*Ergänzung*

Hi,

also ich hab mich zur Nikon informiert. Leider habe ich nur einen Bericht gefunden, in dem die F75 mit der Minolta Dynax 3 L verglichen wird.. Na ja, aber die Überschrift heißt schon "Ein ungleiches Paar".
Sonst habe ich nur herausgefunden, dass die Nikon weniger Bilder pro Sekunde macht, als die Canon (wobei mich das nicht groß stören dürfte im Alltag) und dass die Nikon in der Kategorie analoge Spiegelreflexkameras den EISA-Award „Europas Kamera des Jahres 2003/2004“ gewann.
Aber bei meiner Entscheidung hat mich das nicht wirklich weiter gebracht. Ich weiß nur, dass ich jetzt vor Canon oder Nikon stehe.  

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Vitalis (24. März 2004)

Wenn Du Dich für einen Hersteller entscheidest, dann tust Du das für ein ganzes System, inklusive Objektive, Zubehör usw. Also ich persönlich würde Canon nehmen. Denn die haben einige Objektive, die Nikon nicht bieten kann (auch wenn ich mir das noch nicht leisten könnte). Außerdem hat Canon in der digitalen Fotografie die Nase weit vorn und man kann seine angeschafften Objektive an der Digitalkamera weiterverwenden. Außerdem ist Canon teilweise wohl etwas günstiger als Nikon.


----------

